# The ring of fire?!



## Hannahboo

Did any body have this, I don't remember experiencing this I just remember my dr saying " well she woulda been out if you woulda kept pushing on that one! Now I have to cut you!" and I do deffinitly remember the sting/burn from that epi!!!


----------



## MindUtopia

I felt some stretching but nothing terrible. It wasn't comfortable, but it wasn't unbearbly painful either. I read somewhere the other day where someone said it's like if you put your fingers in the side of your mouth and stretch it til it hurts and it's pretty accurate. It only lasted a few seconds or so though and I was so ready to get my daughter out I didn't care (I'd been squatting and pushing for 4 hours! my legs were really tired and I just wanted to sit down!). I would have kicked anyone square in the face who said that to me though. Hope it wasn't as bad as it sounds. I can't imagine having an episiotomy.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I don't remember feeling it with my 1st, definitely did with my 2nd :haha:.
Could your doctor not have let you see how the next couple of pushes went before cutting you?! :(


----------



## Kirsty.20

I definitely remember having this! Infact I even said those very words to the midwife when it was happening haha i remember it all like it was yesterday, the burning & stinging sensation felt awful but it went away as soon as my sons head was out, not a pleasant experience in my eyes but I may just be a wimp! :)


----------



## Hannahboo

My labor was a bit hazy because it was 32 hrs long and I was awake for 38 or more and they pushed pitocen and the epidural on my, and I caved because I wasn't progressing and they kept on telling me I needed to do something.. I was so afraid my daughter would be hurt so I gave in, and my epiesiotomy took about 6 weeks to heal and the first few "marritals" were very uncomfortable and slightly painful. But the dr and the nurses were NOT encouraging. I'd say rather discouraging with say thing like that and" omg ive already pushed my uterus out , push harder!"


----------



## Niccal

I think the pain relief had worn off by the time I got to that stage, so yes I felt it!! I do remember thinking, oh god it hurts, it can't get worse than this, oh god it's getting worse!! etc... But to be honest it was over really quickly and once she was out it was forgotten.


----------



## alicecooper

I felt it yes but the contractions were so painful that they were distracting me from it.


----------



## BunnyN

I remember the MW asking sympathetically if it really hurt, I said no it just stung. It did really sting but I was just relieved the pain in my back I had before pushing was gone and pleased the baby was finally coming as I'd had a long labour.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i definitely felt it. they asked me too- do you feel the ring of fire? and i remember nodding but don't think i got anything verbal out.


----------



## Hannahboo

My pain mess wore off too, and then I pushed for two hours and when she finally came out I remember being like man!! What a relief! And I told the nurses I could get up but the wouldn't let me.. After about 10 min of me bugging them they let me up


----------



## Carly.C

Oh yes I felt it!! I had a 3rd degree tear so not sure if what I felt was the tear or whether the ring of fire was painful anyway. I describe it as someone holding a blow torch to your vagina. AGONY!!!! But short lasting.


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

With my first..they didn't turn down the epidural so I don't remember having much pain pushing him out.

HOWEVER...my second baby I know they turned my epidural down because this time I felt everything including the urge to push...which is something I didn't experience with my first either. My second baby had a huge head so tho my labour with her was hazy due to pain and exhaustion...the ring of fire I remember clearly! Maybe it didn't last long but it felt like an eternity to me when going through it. I specifically remember saying at that moment that I would never have any more babies again!!!

But here I am...pregnant with my 3rd and attempting a home birth this time :dohh: :haha:


----------



## cupcakemomma

I distinctly remember the 'ring of fire.' It's funny, I had done pretty well keeping quiet while I was pushing, no yelling or crying or anything, just some whimpers I think. Then, right as her head was about to come out, my Dr. was using her hands to help guide the baby out. And I remember saying, "Ow." Like, not yelling it, but just... declaring it I guess. Lol. Everyone just kind of looked at each other, and I could tell they wanted to smile, for me stating the obvious. Idk how to explain it, but it's funny looking back on it. You had to be there, I guess.

I ended up tearing all the way up the front (instead of toward the back, which seems to be more normal. I didn't keep silent at that point ;) Healing from that was no walk in the park, but I'd rather have torn than to be cut.


----------



## LockandKey

every time I hear this term, I always think of the Johnny Cash song, Ring of Fire. 

I didn't have this with my first, mainly because I wasn't granted the opportunity, the rubbish hospital staff working the floor the night I went into labor decided that after 5 mins of pushing and DD still wasn't out, I needed help, so they gave me an episiotomy cut. I have a MW this time though who wont intervene unless it's really necessary, so I may get the feeling this time.


----------



## smileyfaces

Had an episiotomy with 1st so didnt feel it.

Felt it with my 2nd but it isn't half as bad as people make out! Was just uncomfortable for a minute!


----------



## Emma&Freya

Yes and thats what Im scared of with this one.

I remember asking the midwife if I could scream and she said yeh so I did cos it hurt :cry:


----------



## Carly.C

I made three pacts before going into labour
1. I wouldn't swear 
2. I wouldn't be nasty to anyone
3. I wouldn't scream
I'm naturally a quiet person and I successfully managed all three but the part where I could have yelled my lungs out was the ring of fire but as smiley said, it's only for a minute but unbearable for that time IMO.


----------



## d_b

I didn't get it, unless i forgot right after! I had a drug free birth with second degree tear and didn't feel the tearing. Until they stitched it up, that was terrible.


----------



## Hannahboo

I had some tearing at thetop too cupcakemomma, the ut the bottom tho


----------



## babyface15

I had a drug free, fear free birth. I felt some mild stinging during this stage. my baby was crowning for over two hours due to issues with presentation so I can attest that after the initial stinging your nerves shut down the pain receptors and the pain goes away! Try not to be afraid, it's really just such a short time and fear makes pain so much more intense.

I can't believe so many hospitals use such liberal use of episiotomy though. after my prolonged pushing stage I only had a minor first degree tear. I can't imagine if I had been rushed into getting a cut :(


----------



## 060509.x

I don't remember feeling it, I didn't tear either. I didn't have an epidural or anything, just gas and air!


----------



## BubsMom17

I felt it and I screamed like nothing I had ever heard before! But it was momentary. As soon as his head was out the pain was done. I just imagined myself pushing through the pain and I knew it would be over soon.

I went completely natural from start to finish. 

I had a first degree labial tear (3 stitches) but nothing major and no episiotomy.


----------



## Hannahboo

I wonder why some women tear and some don't? I wish I could do something to prevent it!!!


----------



## BunnyN

Hannahboo said:


> I wonder why some women tear and some don't? I wish I could do something to prevent it!!!

They say position helps. Women on their backs tear more.


----------



## babyface15

you can also try perineal massage to help stretch the muscles out before labor!


----------



## BubsMom17

BunnyN said:


> Hannahboo said:
> 
> 
> I wonder why some women tear and some don't? I wish I could do something to prevent it!!!
> 
> They say position helps. Women on their backs tear more.Click to expand...

It also has to do with the position of the baby... my son came out crown first, but he was kinda of on his side facing me leg instead of facing downward. Hence the sideways tear through the labia.

It also has to do with not pushing slowly enough to allow your area to sllloooowly stretch. But sometimes your body takes over and you can't really help the force with which you're pushing... I know I pushed fast and hard, and there was no holding back!


----------



## BunnyN

My labia tore too. She was the right way around but she was 9lb 5oz with a large head so I felt I got off lightly, 4 stitches and little discomfort after. I never felt the tear at the time, or after. It took me a couple of days to really work out where it was.


----------



## LegoHouse

No pain meds here, certainly felt the ring of fire both times :lol: Not for long though, I was only pushing less than 10 minutes both times.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Yes! I had it with all three, I just had gas and air for all three, and the birthing pool for my second and third.


----------



## cupcaker

Don't remember it. I remember the nurse telling me it will be stinging, I think I just agreed with her. I don't remember it as a seperate thing really to the whole labour and pushing. I used gas and air through contractions and nothing through pushing.


----------



## katiefx

I felt it but was surprised at it hardly hurting! Ive had uti's that have hurt more than that. I had gas and air, but wasnt using it at the time. I teared slightly and needed 2 stitches.


----------



## JessicaM123

i felt it.. i also felt the 3rd-almost 4th degree tear i got too ;)


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I don't ever remember feeling the burning at all. I think because he shot out like a rocket lol I only pushed for 4 minutes so his head was pretty much out with the first push. Although for 10 minutes before she had me pushing I was screaming the place down telling my sister the head is there I can feel it it's coming its coming lol but my me had told her she wouldn't be back for 10 minutes and I had to hold on. She was an amazing mw and was very pro natural she discouraged me from pain meds which was in my plan even though I asked for them lol and I found out after she purposely went for 10 minutes to let baby crown on its own because I was progressing so nicely and sure enough when she got there without me even pushing yet he had crowned and that was uncomfortable I felt like a bowling ball was sitting in my vagina for a whole 10 minutes it was not nice at all so I wouldn't say I felt a ring of fire but a bulge in my hoo hoo that felt awful is what I felt lol. Everyone is different. My sister went completely natural with her 2nd and afterwards she said holy shit that burns when they crown as she had an Epi with her first she didn't feel it but was definitely not impressed with that feeling the second time.


----------



## tristansmum

Oh yes I felt it! Hurt lots but I knew I was right at the end so it was almost over. I didn't have any pain relief, he was 9lb 3 and came out with his hand by his head resulting in shoulder dystocia so it think all that added to the pain when he came out!


----------



## Amy89

Why did I read this thread? My baby can stay inside forever, all this tearing sounds horrific!


----------



## MrsButterfly

I had no pain meds so I certainly felt it. Just really uncomfortable burning. I have always considered myself a total wimp and found it bearable. My lo got stuck though and I found the hardest thing was trying to push him past wherever he got stuck. Especially with some rather impressive hemarroids....ouch. I remember getting the pain relief suppository after birth being more painful than the whole of labour! :haha:


----------



## knk2011

Hannahboo said:


> Did any body have this, I don't remember experiencing this I just remember my dr saying " well she woulda been out if you woulda kept pushing on that one! Now I have to cut you!" and I do deffinitly remember the sting/burn from that epi!!!

I felt it, but it really wasn't as bad as I had built it up in my head to be. I had him sitting there, but they asked me to wait until I felt the need to push again before doing so which was a few seconds and I felt him pop back in a little bit. But I just kept thinking of the relief I would feel in just a few seconds when his head would finally be out.

I also have a 2nd degree tear which I have just one internal stitch for and a small graze. I honestly wouldn't have known about the tear if they hadn't obviously checked and told me. It all sounds worse than it actually is x


----------



## xxleannexx

I felt horrendous stinging and burning but I had an episiotomy so not sure if it was that or the ring of fire, I had just gas and air.

I found pushing dd out the worst part of labour, I could cope with the contractions so I am dreading pushing this one out!


----------



## Smudge101

I felt this too. I remember saying to my mum 'why didn't anyone tell me the stinging would be so bad!'


----------



## vaniilla

I don't remember but I'm pretty sure I didn't notice it, his head got stuck so I had to have an epi which probably explains why I didn't notice/feel it.


----------



## sue_88

My epidural had been wearing off for 3 hours when Millie's head came out but I didn't feel pain down there. I definitely knew I was birthing her head as I felt all the stretching but all I could feel were the horrendous back contractions. I just kept shouting "my back is breaking!"


----------



## MissRhead

Yes! My midwife poured water on the head as it was being pushed through and it was so much better! Im definitely asking them to do that again this time, ive even told friends who have asked for the same and thwy agreed it took the burning away x


----------



## babyface15

hm now that you mention it my nurse put warm compresses soaked in hot water on during crowning. maybe why I didn't feel much. you can ask for that in your birth plan!


----------



## BunnyN

I had a hot compress too. I didn't notice that it helped but seeing as I didn't find crowning that painful maybe it did.


----------



## Feronia

No, I definitely did not feel the ring of fire! I gave birth in the water and didn't feel a thing during the pushing stage. It was just exhausting.


----------



## MissRhead

Maybe water is the way forward then haha. I definitely remember the burning before the water anyway then nothing! :)


----------

